

AlterConf: How a Conference on Diversity Made Me Feel Uncomfortable - strukturedkaos
http://donpottinger.net/blog/2015/03/05/alterconf.html

======
D-Train
Great post highlighting what you learned from the AlterConf, as well as
sharing some of those stories of the presenters. This resonates me in a couple
ways, at least, immediately in my mind:

1\. Dr. Cox's story... My business school recently appointed a new dean who is
a black woman. She's the first dean of a Top 20 program, and one that created
all sorts of ripples for her, the business school (and greater university),
alumni, etc. Can't say that Dr. Cox and the new Dean share similar stories,
but there was much ado about her being a black woman. Perhaps that's a good
thing, though, when it comes to opening the door for openness later.

2\. Being an Asian male, there are some annoying stereotypes. I was thinking
about this the other day how I don't feel there are powerful Asian male or
female role models. Also, there's this cultural norm for being a little
"quieter". When you bake all these ideas (and others) together, there seems to
be a lack of "power" and respect given to Asian groups. So much so, that I
feel it also creates associations and clubs that aren't as vocal or
"extroverted" as other organizations like the NAACP or _insert any number of
Women 's groups_. Smart? Sure. Strong? Not so much. I think the new show
"Fresh Off the Boat" is trying to put an Asian family in the spotlight, but
even then, it feels... weak. As in, the dad seems so shy and quiet... good
father, hard working, but there isn't this feeling of strong like other
characters in other shows. Maybe I'm reaching for too much for a single show,
but it'd be great to have stronger Asian role models. At the end of the day,
it feels as if many Asians don't actually relate or band together into a
stronger "coalition".

